# Frage bez. des Tut zu Suchmaske für Access-Datenbank



## danielandross (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich alles genauso mache wie im Tutorial "Suchmaske für Access-Datenbank" beschrieben erhalte ich nach der eingabe des suchwertes im Formular folgende Meldung:
Laufzeitfehler'2109':
Der aktuelle Datensatz enthält kein Feld, das den Namen "IstAuswahl" hat.

Ich glaube das Problem liegt an dem VBA Code. Hab da das einfach wie im Beispiel gesagt abgetippt. der VBA Code ist auch die einzige Stelle in der das Wort IstAuswahl vorkommt.

Könnt ihr mir sagen für was das IstAuswahl in dem Beispiel steht? (Formular, Abfrage etc)
Danke im Voraus
Gruß
danielandross


----------

